# Videos > Instructional Videos >  what is inside your survival kit

## Antonyraison



----------


## hunter63

Pretty good vid......7 min is about right as far as length.....
Suggestion.....Maybe post a Intro and brief outline or explanation of what you are about to cover in the vid.

I use a hot spot modem a lot, in the boonies....so watching a vid requires a lot of "Buffering/waiting".......
An intro would help me decide if I going to watch a long slow vid......or not....
My attention isn't want it used to be.

Thanks for posting......

----------


## Antonyraison

Thank you so much for your kind feed back.
I appreciate it  :Smile:  I will definitely make these improvements going forward.

----------


## Seniorman

No firearm?  In South Africa?  What if a leopard wants to have you for lunch?    :Gun Bandana: 

Interesting video, however.   

S.M.

----------


## Antonyraison

> No firearm?  In South Africa?  What if a leopard wants to have you for lunch?   
> 
> Interesting video, however.   
> 
> S.M.


hahhaahaha.. I have never carried a fire- arm with me, nor do I wish to. Leopard attacks are very very rare actually, they usually go for very small people or children and attack from the back... we where once stalked by a leopard though over a few days in the Drakensburg region near Rhodes. Other members did have Fire-arms on them at the time. Generally I haven't had much issue from wild life (thankfully) Its the people you cannot trust, the animals you can generally tell what they will do.

----------


## Antonyraison

Day 2 hike in the wilderness, we came accross a fresh leopard kill, it was only a few hours dead,
we processed what we could and ate that up in the evening in a cave down the trail:
Attachment 11151

----------


## hayshaker

that depends which one some i can carry on my back.
the other is 2x2x4 feet and sits behinds the seats of the minivan.

----------

